

Ever back out of a accepted Job? - cden

For the first time in my life I accepted a position and then had to back out at the last minute because another better oportunity presented itself at the last minute.   I have to say I feel like an ass but I just felt I had to do it.<p>How many of you has this happened to?   How did you go about managing the situation.
======
onitica
I've backed out of going to graduate school after accepting to go, which is
similar to a job offering since they were offering a fellowship. The only
thing I felt bad about was I didn't realize soon enough that I shouldn't go,
but it just wasn't the right move for me. Some people may disagree, but I
think you should back out of it. There are very few companies who would have
qualms about firing you if they could find a better employee to replace you or
would make more money by firing you. You shouldn't feel guilty about holding
them to the same standard (i.e. you found a better employer or one who offers
a better deal).

------
dholowiski
I've been on the other side of that several times - having someone who we
tried to hire back out at the last minute. You look like an ass from that side
too. I'm not trying to pass judgement (you gotta do what you gotta do), but
it's likely you've burnt your bridges permanently with that company.

------
hcho
It's just like any other business transaction. If the company wanted you not
to bail out at the last minute, they would have signed a contract that stops
you from doing that. Did they do that? If not, you don't have any obligations
and a reason to feel like an ass.

------
thiagodotfm
Ask if they would pay you better, let you do what you are going to do in that
new position and give you a career path like the other offer would. If no, say
you have something better.

------
wpeterson
Did you sign an offer letter? If so, you've probably burned that bridge and
several adjacent.

If not, it's touchy and tender, but not necessarily a mark against you.

------
skyo
Ha, my team in Seattle was going to get a new developer last week until he
backed out at the last minute. That wasn't you, was it?

------
youngdev
Yup did that this year. But I decided to stay at my current position.

